# When you thought I wasn't looking...



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 17, 2009)

My brother sent me this. Author unknown. For those with children and those who hope to have them:

When you thought I wasn't looking I saw you hang my 
first painting on the refrigerator, and I immediately 
wanted to paint another one. 

When you thought I wasn't looking I saw you feed a 
stray cat, and I learned that it was good to be kind 
to animals. 

When you thought I wasn't looking I saw you make my 
favorite cake for me, and I learned that the little 
things can be the special things in life. 

When you thought I wasn't looking I heard you say a 
prayer, and I knew that there is a God I could always 
talk to, and I learned to trust in Him. 

When you thought I wasn't looking I saw you make a 
meal and take it to a friend who was sick, and I 
learned that we all have to help take care of each 
other. 

When you thought I wasn't looking, I saw you give of 
your time and money to help people who had nothing, 
and I learned that those who have something should 
give to those who don't. 

When you thought I wasn't looking I saw you take care 
of our house and everyone in it, and I learned we have 
to take care of what we are given. 

When you thought I wasn't looking I saw how you 
handled your responsibilities, even when you didn't 
feel good, and I learned that I would have to be 
responsible when I grow up. 

When you thought I wasn't looking I saw tears come 
from your eyes, and I learned that sometimes things 
hurt, but it's all right to cry. 

When you thought I wasn't looking I saw that you 
cared, and I wanted to be everything that I could be. 

When you thought I wasn't looking I learned most of 
life's lessons that I need to know to be a good and 
productive person when I grow up. 

When you thought I wasn't looking I looked at you and 
wanted to say, 'Thanks for all the things I saw when 
you thought I wasn't looking.'


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm going to print that . Thanks.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 17, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I'm going to print that . Thanks.



I'll have to confess it brought a tear to my eye.


----------

